# Salmonidendatenbank



## Dok (7. Juli 2005)

Hier geht es zur Salmonidendatenbank


----------



## Sockeye (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Salmonidendatenbank*

Schön gemacht, besonderst die Grafiken.

Aber bei den Angelmethoden und Ködern für die pazifischen Lachsarten ist da noch ein wenig Anpassungsbedarf. Thomas kann ja auf mich zugehen, falls ihr da detailliertere Informationen haben wollt.

Viele Grüße,

Sockeye


----------



## Dok (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Salmonidendatenbank*

Immer her damit, wir leiten das dann schon an die richtige Stelle.


----------



## angeltreff (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Salmonidendatenbank*

Was damit zusammenhängt, dass der Ersteller noch nicht in Alaska/Kanada war.  Profitipps von erfahrenen Lachsanglern sind sicher hochwillkommen.


----------



## Dok (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Salmonidendatenbank*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> Was damit zusammenhängt, dass der Ersteller noch nicht in Alaska/Kanada war.



Da bekommen wir dich auch noch hin!


----------



## zanderzocker1 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Salmonidendatenbank*

Hey leute kann mir einer von euch etwas übers forellenangeln mit spinnködern erzählen.Tipps tricks und erfahrungen#h

MFG Zanderzocker1


----------



## rudlinger (2. November 2006)

*AW: Salmonidendatenbank*



zanderzocker1 schrieb:


> Hey leute kann mir einer von euch etwas übers forellenangeln mit spinnködern erzählen.Tipps tricks und erfahrungen#h
> 
> MFG Zanderzocker1



Bach oder SEE??


----------



## xxmaddinx (11. April 2007)

*AW: Salmonidendatenbank*

kennt jemand diesen Fisch ????????????????????
wenn ja gebt mir bitte eine antwort.


----------



## xxmaddinx (11. April 2007)

*AW: Salmonidendatenbank*

noch ein bild


----------



## ceram (12. April 2007)

*AW: Salmonidendatenbank*

hallo xxmaddinx dies müßte ein seesaibling sein...http://www.angeltreff.org/fischdb/seesaibling.html gruß markus


----------



## xxmaddinx (12. April 2007)

*AW: Salmonidendatenbank*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## FrankWoerner (13. April 2007)

*AW: Salmonidendatenbank*

Guten abend aber ich wäre mir da nicht ganz so sicher ob das ein seesaibling ist?? wo wurde der Fisch gefangen???

kennt jemand die Tigerforelle?? ich habe noch nie eine zusehen bekommen #d #d #d :c soll ne Kreuzung aus einer Bachforelle und...Saibling ?? oder Regenbogenforelle sein?? 

vieleicht ist dein gefangener Fisch ja die berühmte Tigerforelle.

den Flossenstrahlen hat wohl ein Saibling mit gemischt....

wer weiß dazu mehr??|kopfkrat 


Link Seesaibling  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Salvelinusalpinus.jpg


Gruß Frank


----------



## xxmaddinx (17. April 2007)

*AW: Salmonidendatenbank*

also den fisch habe ich im neckar gefangen am wehr in marbach.
das wasser fließt dort schnell und es ist sehr klar.
ich hatte auch erst an eine bachforelle gedacht aber mich haben diese weißen Flossenstrahlen gestört.


----------



## Bulettenbär (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Salmonidendatenbank*

Moinsen,
Schöne Datenbank, gefällt mir gut. Nur leider finde ich dort keine Laxforelle (schw. Lax-Öring). Hab so eine letzten Sommer in Mittelschweden eine 50er gefangen aber bisher keine Informationen gefunden zur Größe, Alter, Verhalten usw. Informationen zu diesem Fisch würden mich sehr interssieren.
MfG Bulettenbär


----------



## raubfisch*angler (27. August 2007)

*AW: Salmonidendatenbank*

das ist eine bachforelle!!!


----------



## Niclas S. (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Salmonidendatenbank*

Noch nie eine gefangen?
Eine Bachforelle besitzt keinen weißen Flossensaum. Daher falsch!

Ich tippe auch auf irgendeine Mischform, da ich sowohl auf Saibling als auch Bachforelle ende.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Salmonidendatenbank*



Niclas S. schrieb:


> Eine Bachforelle besitzt keinen weißen Flossensaum. Daher falsch!


Genauso wenig wie eine Regenbogenforelle, hmm??? |rolleyes


----------



## Wasserpatscher (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Salmonidendatenbank*

Es sieht allerdings so ziemlich alles nach Saibling aus, nicht nur der Flossensaum.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Salmonidendatenbank*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Es sieht allerdings so ziemlich alles nach Saibling aus, nicht nur der Flossensaum.


Ich habe ja auch nicht behauptet, dass der Fisch oben auf dem Bild kein Saibling wäre... :g


----------



## Steinadler (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Salmonidendatenbank*

der erste fisch ist ein saibling!!!! und keine bafo oder tigerforelle ........ außerdem können sowohl bafos als auch refos weiße flossensäume besitzen kommt ganz auf den stamm an


----------



## Buck Caddis (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Salmonidendatenbank*

Wohl am ehesten noch n Bachsaibling. Tigerforellen haben im Normalfall keine roten Punkte, Seesaiblinge auch nicht. Wobei natürlich die Frage wäre, was ein Seesaibling im Neckar bei Marbach macht.... . Der Marmorierung und den roten Punkten nach  also am ehesten ein Bachsaibling. Einziges Manko:::: Hat keine schwarzen Flossenränder....


----------



## Captain_Feeder (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Salmonidendatenbank*

Hey Leute.
Ihr habt bestimmt schonmal von dem Dissel-Trout System gehört oder?
Habt ihr das schonmal ausgetestet?


----------



## dermichl (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Salmonidendatenbank*

hab ich auch schonmal gefragt Captain_Feeder,leider keine antwort#c
werd mir die dinger mal holen und ausprobieren
petri
dermichl


----------

